# JUMP TO:



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just discovered the Jump To  spot at the bottom of posts.  Has that been there all along?  Maybe Harvey has been playing around again.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> I just discovered the Jump To spot at the bottom of posts. Has that been there all along? Maybe Harvey has been playing around again.


It's been there for as long as I have been here.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Guess I am not very observant.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have buttons I never ever use. Send this topic? I have no idea what that is for...LOL

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Holey moley,  it opened email.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh, Leslie, who is it?  Would you laugh if I guessed Keith Urban?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That one sure ain't Patrick Dempsey.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have buttons I never ever use. Send this topic? I have no idea what that is for...LOL
> 
> L


Send Topic To is for emailing an interesting thread to a friend. If we were talking about something you know a friend would be interested in. click it and send it to them so they can join in.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> That one sure ain't Patrick Dempsey.


It's Hugh Jackman, from a few years ago. I knew he was the sexiest man alive then...it took People awhile to figure it out!

L


----------

